# Dust Collection Help.



## Denny Kyser (Apr 17, 2018)

Small basement shop with sawstop 1.75 cabinet table saw, miter saw, and will be adding a router table. 
I was going to order the shop vac supplies to make a mobile dust collector but then start noticing you can get 650 cfm, or 750 cfm with cartridge for a reasonable price. 
I have zero experience with dust collection but seems to me these would be better options than the diy.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

It will be difficult to give a full disertation on dust collection in a small shop, but here are some basics.
Wood shop waste falls into two types and sizes, dust and chips/shavings.
Dust is created either by circular saw blades or bandsaws, sanding discs and drums, and router cutters. Those particles are very fine and small and float in the shop air as very fine dust. This is the most harmful to human eyes, noses, lungs and throats. It is to be avoided if at all possible by collecting it as it is produced at the source BEFORE it becomes airborne. After it's airborne, an over head filtration unit can be used to get rid of all but the finest particles. In that case wearing a dust mask or breathing aparatus is required.
A shop vac produces a high velocity suction stream with a low volume capacity flow rate.
A large shop dust collector with a bag or cannister filter produces a lower velocity air stream, but has a high volume of air flow. They are quite different. If you place your hand over a 2 1/2" shop vac hose, it will feel like a more powerful suction than if you place your hand over a 4" dust collector hose.
Here's the applications for each:
Use your shop vac to collect the dust from your router table's dust port, your miter saw's dust port, your hand held sander's dust port, your Radial arm saw's blade cover port and if you have one, your over the blade dust cover on your table saw. The dust will be collected by the powerful air stream and not get airborne.
Use your 4" dust collector hose on your thickness planer, your jointer, and where ever large quantities of chips or shavings are produced. OR where very large quantities of dust like a drum sander are produced. The table saw is one of the most difficult machines to effectively collect the dust from because IF it doesn't get it coming right off the blade from a dust shroud, it will fall to the bottom of the cabinet or base where it can't be reached effectively/. A sloped base pan will direct it to a 4" port at the rear on some cabinet or hybrid saws, but a typical older contractor saw has no such port or blade shroud. The newer job site portable saws have much improved dust collection such as my Bosch 4100-09 10" with a blade shroud and a shop vac port at the rear. I understand the Saw Stops have a blade shroud as well. My old 12" Powermatic had no such cover, but I made one from sheet metal, a big improvement.

Here's some ideas I used in my woodshop:








Dust Collection in woodnthings shop part 1


This thread will show how I collect the dust from the table saw, jointer planer and a sliding miter saw. I use a combination of PVC couplers and dust collector flare fittings for quick change connections. I run 4" flex hose right from the Jet 1100 remote controlled DC to the flex hoses either...




www.woodworkingtalk.com


----------

